# Wie gehe ich in SQL mit Zwischentabellen bei m:n Beziehungen um?



## Yoshi2k (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

eigentlich müsste ich mich damit auskennen, aber kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.

Ich arbeite mit DB2-Express-C und habe ein Datenbankschema, in das ich gerne via SQL Daten einfügen möchte. Unter anderem kommen darin auch m:n Beziehungen vor, also Zwischentabellen.

So gibt es zum Beispiel die Tabelle "Person" und die Tabelle "Adresse" Über die Zwischentabelle möchte ich sagen, dass jede Person mehrere Adressen haben kann, aber an jeder Adresse aber auch mehrere Personen wohnen können.

In den Tabellen "Person" und "Adresse" gibt es jeweils eine Spalte mit der ID, welche der Primärschlüssel ist. Das heisst in der Zwischentabelle sind beide IDs als Fremdschlüssel vorhanden.

Meine Frage ist nun: Welche SQL Befehle muss ich ausführen, damit ich eine Person mit einer Adresse speichere?

Muss ich die Daten in der Zwischentabelle selbst füllen, oder passiert dies automatisch durch den SQL Befehl?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!

Grüße
Yoshi2k


----------



## threadi (23. Oktober 2008)

Du musst alle 3 Tabellen einzeln füllen. Also 3 Inserts wenn du eine Person mit einer Adresse neu einträgst. Die Zwischentabelle sollte als letzte dran sein da du erst dann die IDs der beiden anderen Tabelleneinträge kennst.


----------

